# King Stud Buck, "Bosa"!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

After the Buckeyes whopped Hawaii tonight, I decided to go check on the buck I named after Joey Bosa and I got some of my best photos yet, in my ghillie suit! Here's a photo & a slide show!



Slideshow:

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/mikejballcorp/slideshow/091215 Bosa


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy smokes ! Now that's what you call I shooter buck! Nice and good luck in your trek to conquer him this fall !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

put him in my crosshairs! that's an awesome buck!
sherman


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a BIG BUCK! I always say, the big ones look like linebackers, but that would would definitely be a defensive end!

I gotta get me one of those guilly suits too!


----------

